# Flounder giging in escambia bay?



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

I've been wanting to do some flounder giging, and was wondering if anyone would be willing to share their spots in escambia bay? I am new at it, but have the basic idea, so any extra tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks:shifty:


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

I have never been Flounder gigging before, but I believe that you will be able to hold back the tide before these guys give up their spots... Not trying to be ugly, just saying... Good luck with your search. Hope you limit out.
I have always been told that most men will give up their wife before giving up a fishing hole.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Good hunting*

Afternoon Justin
Chief is right about paticular spots. Some advice I can give is google the area you are going to and look for shallow flats that come from out of deep water. The mouth of creeks has been good to me in the past. The best advice is just putting in time looking, cause everyone that is consistent spent the time to be consistent. You may go a couple times with meager results, but you are learning and then one night wham, First good spot found. Mark it to memory and also the conditions for that night,wind,tide,water clarity, time of year and night. It's funny how sometimes all these things have to work together to have a good night. By next year you should have several go-to areas that you will have confidence in.
GOOD HUNTING
bamafan611


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

What Bama611 said


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

Floundering to me is a lot like golf. You get better at it the longer you work at it. Equipment makes a difference, weather makes a difference and knowledge of the area(course) makes a difference. Few people just walk out on the course and play good.

There will be nights you wish you had a commercial license so you could keep going after getting a 2 man limit by 12am, and there will be nights you pray for 5 fish before the sun comes up.

The first year my 2 person average was 6 fish. The second year 8. The third year I bought $2000 worth of equipment and averaged 12. Last year I averaged 17, and this year my 3 trips have resulted in catches of 9, 20, and 20.

I rarely gig the areas now, that I did the first 2 years. I've found better stretches that hold more fish. Actually my 3 trips so far this year have been at 3 totally different areas and boat ramps.

I applaud you on wanting to be successful right out of the gate, but......

Spend as much time on the water as you can and you will figure it out.


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

thank for the advice


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

bbb said:


> Floundering to me is a lot like golf. You get better at it the longer you work at it. Equipment makes a difference, weather makes a difference and knowledge of the area(course) makes a difference. Few people just walk out on the course and play good.
> 
> There will be nights you wish you had a commercial license so you could keep going after getting a 2 man limit by 12am, and there will be nights you pray for 5 fish before the sun comes up.
> 
> ...


Excellent post my friend!


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

*2nd that!*



jspooney said:


> Excellent post my friend!



Absolutely!


----------

